# Feeding Raw: Questions and Clarifications (non-GSD)



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

After researching for well over a year, and finally feeling pretty comfortable in my knowledge, I've decided to make the switch to raw with my dog. (Hopefully in a week or two - as soon as the kibble runs out) Having been a "lurker" here for many years, I have come to greatly appreciate and respect the Raw community on this forum! So I have some questions for you, if you wouldn't mind helping me out.  :help: As far as appropriate proportions, knowing to carefully introduce new protein sources, etc. - I think I've got the basics down.

*Sources:* As I'm not yet connected at all with the Raw community in my area, I have been buying my first round of supplies from grocery stores. I found chicken leg quarters for $0.99/lb; pork liver for $1.25/lb; beef liver for $2.79/lb; and for additional MM, have ordered a beef heart (around $3.50-$4.00/lb). I'm planing on ordering some stuff from My Pet Carnivore to add variety after my dog is firmly established on raw - I don't want to overwhelm her system. If possible, I'd like to be paying around $1.00/lb (which I know *is* possible if you know where to buy!) Does anyone know of Raw co-ops that would be willing to let a newbie in on their orders, or any other resources in SW MI?

*Supplementing:* Thinking through all the reading and note-taking I've done, there are lots of different ideas on necessary/desirable supplementation. But from what I have read, Fish oil is one of the most important - especially if fish is not being fed. 1000mg/day is supposed to be a good starting point per 30lbs, right? I've also read that vitamin E should be supplemented along with the fish oil. I have not been able to find a common dosage for vit E, though. What is the recommended starting dose/lb?

*Eggs:* I've read that on the days you give egg, vit. E need not be supplemented, is this true? If true, is that contingent on whether you feed the whole egg or only part? Is there any problem with only feeding yolk? I've also read that some people count the egg as part of that day's MM, is this okay, or should it be in addition to the MM?

*General:* 
- I'm planning on feeding Lena based very closely on a prey-model diet. Any special instructions or necessary things I may have missed in my research?
- As a vegetarian, I don't thaw meat very often. How long does it generally take ~5lbs of meat to thaw in the fridge?


I'm grateful for whatever help you can give me!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As you are in MI there is another raw source you could access(not sure where you are though) G & C Raw NOW FOR DOGS - CATS - FERRETS email for price list and delivery schedule(locations) Feb 1st is the next delivery date.

I am in a co-op we share past sale date meat from a couple big box stores, I don't think the head is accepting new people, though now and then there is a surplus so head of the co-op will sell extra totes(located in Battle Creek). 
Otto's is good for poultry, they deliver to some of the farmers markets(you have to order ahead of time)Story Page

Eggs are supplement, IMO and not a part of the MM portion, and they do contain E. I dose human grade 400iu of E with mixed Tocopherols every few days...Organ meat also contains E.

I would get a tote that fits in your fridge and thaw in that. I tend to use a huge tote and thaw in my garage unless summer temps are very warm. 
MPC usually has 2# deli containers for their ground meat and I save those for the other stuff I get. They stack easily and are fairly strong. Green tripe is important, especially during the transition to raw, I'd make sure you have some on hand. MPC is delivering next Friday in SW mi, if you are into ordering...they only deliver once a month.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mesonoxian,

Looks like you certainly have performed much of your "due diligence".

I can probably learn much from you.

I just started supplementing with Vitamin E.....400IU's once a day....76 lb doggy.

Thawing meat in a fridge ...hmmmmm...I usually let my 4 lb containers of prepared raw concoction sit on the counter for part of the day...6 hours or so...and then throw it in the fridge and it is partially thawed the following day..but still frozen in the center. I'd guess it would take a couple days to thaw completely??? Maybe my fridge is cold...???

Prey-Model diet, from what I have read, doesn't entail much supplementing if any. Personally, I supplement because I am still somewhat new at this raw feeding gig. I put all kinds of stuff in some of my concoctions and I get heckled by bro-in-law who pretty much follows the prey diet. 

My guess is for you, someone who has done their homework, as time goes by, you will know by judging your dog's overall well-being and health ( poop included) if you need to adjust. Yes, I know there are many internal issues which are significant and might be difficult to "see", so I have my concerns as well regarding the additional supplements which may or may not need to be added. I do the eggs as well...shell and all. I do fish oil as well, probably less than you cited.

I have been led to believe via my bro-in-law, as long as I have the %'s in order, I should be alright. Even though this is general wisdom...I still am a bit paranoid that I might be shortchanging my pooch. What has kept me optimistic during this doubting stage is the dog's overall health and energy level. I know I am probably setting myself up for critique but...it would seem to me if a dog was getting a diet with some type of deficiencies, it should become somewhat apparent. However, as I suggested earlier, I am certain a vet would lecture me on deficiencies which are internal and the virtues of "balanced" commercial dog kibble. 

My biggest concern presently is the fact that all the meat/bone/organ etc. I am purchasing for my dog is treated with a denaturant of charcoal so as to abide by the USDA guidelines...amongst others.

Feeding raw has been quite a leap of faith for me but so far so GREAT!..seriously.

I have actually come to enjoy making her 40-60 lb batches of raw but then again, I enjoy cooking as well. I feel like I am "cooking" for my furry gal and she is a great recipient as she eats her food with such passion it makes me feel the "good cook".

As I started off " Looks like you certainly have performed much of your "due diligence"." I'm betting you'll provide wonderfully for your dog.


SuperG


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I thaw mine in the fridge, it's what I do for human meat. (| mean meat that is going to be consumed by humans, not that the meat is from humans lol) You just have to get the timing right. I always have about 3 meals worth unfrozen as another 3 meals is thawing. When the unfrozen is fed, the thawing meat is now unfrozen and I grab another container to replace that (I feed mostly prepared raw, and add whole raw every other meal or so).

You'll get the hang of it. It's also not the end of the world if the meals are still a bit frozen, as long as they aren't solid.

I feed my dog in a crate that I can wipe out easily. I keep Lysol wipes stocked up and wipe the counter, then her crate each feeding and wash her bowls every time with hot soapy water.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I feed whole eggs(shell and all) as something extra I don't count it as MM will feed maybe 2x a week. 

Also I have a bin in my fridge to thaw out food. If it gets low or is in the dishwasher and I forgot to take something out of the freezer Enzo will have a frozen meal that night. He does fine with it don't fret.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

In don't think there's any need to supplement with PMR. The beauty of the diet is that it is amazingly simple. If you're balancing muscle meats, RMBs, and organ meats properly, your dogs will get everything they need. Only thing I ever add is some Salmon oil on organ meat days when they eat out of a pan where I can squirt the oil in with the meat. 

I feed eggs whole, in the shell. I just drop them on the concrete patio so they crack. The dogs clean up every drop of the mess! Jack doesn't eat the shells. Lillian eats hers, and then his 

You can thaw in the fridge, time depends on the size of the chunk of meat, or in the sink in water. You can also just feed frozen if something hasn't thawed all the way. Never stopped, nor hurt, my dogs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

